# How to make a pond glow?



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been told that if you put laundry soap in pond water, put blacklights on it and it will glow. Has anyone done this? Does it work? 
Next question: Is there anything out there that would give the same effect but is fish friendly? I'm just looking to make some of the landscape eerie. Thanks!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Tough call.
How big is this pond?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

If this is for a village then all you need to do is paint it the color you want...add glow in the dark clear paint and then cover with clear coat of crap...what its called...ummmmm.... Water works i think. You get it in the train section.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> If this is for a village then all you need to do is paint it the color you want...add glow in the dark clear paint and then cover with clear coat of crap...what its called...ummmmm.... Water works i think. You get it in the train section.


It's for her outdoor pond (fish friendly).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know of anything that would be fish friendly. There is an algae killer additive that will darken the water (turn blue) but I don't know if it would glow. I just use a red lens on my underwater lights for a creepy factor. It makes the waterfall look "bloody".


----------



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

The pond is 17 wide, 27 long, and approx 3ft deep. Think fish would eat glowsticks? Might be lame but if I can get the fog machine hooked up around it, it might glow just enough to make it look eerie..Oh wait, dah, if I fire up the fog machine and put a low glow red or green spot light that should work...right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds right to me


----------



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Yah, I've been having a creative block for the past week. I get the mental pictures but I'm slow to the "how to do it"....Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Underwater lights or outside spotlights are the fish-safest alternatives; underwater would look best. You can get pond lights from Harbor Freight pretty cheap; I got mine for like 5 bucks I think. They come with several color lenses and a wall wart that steps it down to 12VDC so they're quite safe even if one springs a leak and shorts out--fish can tolerate a helluva jolt and recover.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Glowsticks tied to a bouy of some sort that looks like a leaf or lily pad?


----------

